# Alarm problems Nissan 300ZX



## Lisa Berwick (Aug 15, 2007)

I have just bought a Nissan 300 ZX twin T and have a SPAL alarm on it. I changed the battery in the key fob and the car has immobilised itself. Could anyone please let me know how to reset the alarm?

Thank you Paul


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Unlocking the driver side door with the correct key should reset the alarm. The dealership should know how to reset your remote.


----------

